# Importar datos desde FactoryTalk View a Excel



## AncientVampire (May 11, 2012)

Buenas tardes, necesito su ayuda con respecto a este tema, necesito saber si es posible importar datos desde Factorytalks a excel, para crear base de datos. Y de ser posible como hacerlo.


----------



## Nepper (May 13, 2012)

mirá, exactamente no se como hacer... tenes que utilizar los dde o OPC del rslinx para poder vincular variables al excel

vas a tener que aprender un poquito de ingles...

poné en el google:
Rslinx excel

vas a ver todo lo que aparece. Yo no te pongo un link porque me anda lento el internet...

Lo que haces principalmente es crear un "vinculo" con el rslinx al excel, el excel toma los datos y te los muestra en vivo, si quieres "tomar" los datos y guardarlos, tienes que copiar la matriz que ya hayas configurado y pegar "solo valores", de esta forma los valores se quedarán quietos y no se modificarán.

se que esperas un paso-a-paso, pero busca en el google que yo lo saqué de ahí cuando vi que un colega monitoreaba desde el excel...


----------



## AncientVampire (May 14, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu informacion, me ha dado una buena base en para mi busqueda, la verdad es que no sabia ni como empezar a buscarlo.


----------



## xavorm (Nov 12, 2012)

Favor si pueden ayudar con más información sobre el tema.

Gracias.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 13, 2012)

xavorm dijo:


> Favor si pueden ayudar con más información sobre el tema.
> 
> Gracias.


¿mas información?
Existen varios tutoriales en internet

Basicamente tenés que instalar el RSlinx, una vez instalado, crear el driver para el controlador al que te vas a conectar, luego, en DDE/OPC vas y configuras el Path con el driver del PLC.
Luego vas a Edit y buscas el tag en Online, abajo te aparece un código... no hagas nada, solamente hace click en OK.

Vas al excel y pegas el vínculo... así de sencillo...

que mas necesitas saber? puedes ser más específico?


----------

